# HD con VFAT solo in lettura?

## Gyrus

Monto una partizione VFAT (hdb1) all'avvio con questo mstab:

```

/dev/hda2   /             ext3      noatime        1 2

/dev/hda1  none        swap     sw                0 0

/dev/hdb1  /mnt/hdb  vfat      default,umask=000   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    iso9660   noauto,ro   0 0

```

e nel mtab:

```

/dev/hda2 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

none /dev devfs rw 0 0

none /proc proc rw 0 0

/dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb vfat rw,default,umask=000 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0

```

In questo modo anche da user ci posso accedere, ho dato tutti i permessi

perche' e' la mia macchina di casa.

Cosi facendo dovrei essere in grado di leggere e scrivere nella partizione

hdb1

invece posso solo leggere, il bello che non posso scrivere neanche da root.

Ma come posso leggere e scrivere sia da user e da root?

Gyrus

----------

## emix

Davvero strano... visto che la partizione è montata in rw. Ma se fai

```
# touch /mnt/hdb/prova.txt
```

che ti dice?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro che monti la partizione? Non da nessun errore?

----------

## Gyrus

Se tento di scriverci mi dice che e' impossibile perche' il 

FileSystem e' in solo lettura.

Posso accere ai file della partizione ed eseguirli, quindi la partizione

e' mantata, giusto?  

 :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

hai provato per curiosita' a cambiare i permessi al mountpoint?

chmod 777 /dev/<punto_di_mount>

----------

## Gyrus

No, nulla da fare ...... continua a negarmi la scrittura.

----------

## lavish

intanto l'rw non serve a nulla quindi lo puoi benissimo togliere (c'e' umask=000 dopo)... ma perche' non hai messo il tutto semplicemente in fstab?

----------

## Gyrus

Be, devo dire che io ho solo modificeto fstab

e poi' (quando non potevo piu' scrivere) o guardato in 

mtab che era gia' cosi senza che io lo avessi mai aperto   :Shocked: 

----------

## lavish

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Monto una partizione VFAT (hdb1) all'avvio con questo mstab: [CUT]...

 

eheh mi ero fatto un po' di casino  :Razz: 

----------

## Gyrus

Ho provato con vari mount e umount , con varie opzioni,

e finalmente solo da root, potevo di nuovo scrivere ......

Creo una cartella .... la cancello .... tento di crearne un'altra

eeee , non la posso piu' creare   :Shocked: 

di nuovo il messaggio filesystem montato in sola lettura   :Crying or Very sad: 

Help !

----------

## randomaze

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> di nuovo il messaggio filesystem montato in sola lettura   

 

E non hai messaggi di errore/warning da parte del kernel?

----------

## Gyrus

il tutto succede da Gnome, anche se ho usato mc da una shell 

per i vari mount umount e per creare/cancellare le cartelle.

Da dove li vedo i messaggi del Kernel ?

----------

## Gyrus

Eccoci ho dato un:

dmesg

```

Filesystem panic (dev 03:41).

  FAT error

  File system has been set read-only

Directory 1735: bad FAT

```

che faccio !!!    :Shocked: 

----------

## comio

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Eccoci ho dato un:
> 
> dmesg
> 
> ```
> ...

 

un bel check...  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## lavish

Iniziano a spiegarsi molte cose allora   :Surprised: 

----------

## Gyrus

Ecco quello che ho trovato, ma non si corregge    :Shocked: 

Dove sbaglio?

Provo con la prima ....

```

root@GentooLinux # fsck.vfat /dev/hdb1

dosfsck 2.10, 22 Sep 2003, FAT32, LFN

FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT ?

1) Use first FAT

2) Use second FAT

? 1

/Corso/Lez_03

  Contains a free cluster (1). Assuming EOF.

Reclaimed 3 unused clusters (12288 bytes).

Free cluster summary wrong (49253 vs. really 49257)

1) Correct

2) Don't correct

? 1

Leaving file system unchanged.

/dev/hdb1: 272 files, 1522032/1571289 clusters

```

Allora anche con la seconda .....

```

root@GentooLinux # fsck.vfat /dev/hdb1

dosfsck 2.10, 22 Sep 2003, FAT32, LFN

FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT ?

1) Use first FAT

2) Use second FAT

? 2

Cluster 1570302 out of range (2105390 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570303 out of range (2105376 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570304 out of range (2105376 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570305 out of range (161218560 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570306 out of range (37564989 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570307 out of range (161218560 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570310 out of range (2108974 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570311 out of range (2105376 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570312 out of range (2105376 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570313 out of range (161218560 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570314 out of range (37564989 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570315 out of range (161218561 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570319 out of range (268435200 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570321 out of range (268389888 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570326 out of range (100675073 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570327 out of range (50357760 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570328 out of range (251669760 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570329 out of range (7818752 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570330 out of range (6881394 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570331 out of range (6619252 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570333 out of range (7143540 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570334 out of range (223561302 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570335 out of range (25055831 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570336 out of range (5262676 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570337 out of range (164102144 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570338 out of range (37564989 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

Cluster 1570339 out of range (164102144 > 1571290). Setting to EOF.

/Corso/Lez_03

  Contains a free cluster (1). Assuming EOF.

Reclaimed 40 unused clusters (163840 bytes).

Free cluster summary wrong (49253 vs. really 49257)

1) Correct

2) Don't correct

? 1

Leaving file system unchanged.

/dev/hdb1: 272 files, 1522032/1571289 clusters

```

Gyrus

----------

## falko

Ho riesumato questo thread perchè ho lo stesso identico problema e ho notato che non è stata trovata una soluzione.

Quello che mi domando e vi domando è se il problema è dovuto alla dimensione della partizione VFAT, che nel mio caso è abbastanza grande (80Giga), e che quindi può portare a un'instabilità del filesystem.

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

non penso, avevo una fat da 160 su un'hd esterno. poi mi sono stufato ed ho messo xfs, beh... quello è un'altro conto.

in ogni caso proporrei una copia dei file da un'altra parte e una riformattazione del fs. logicamente se non hai windows sopra.

----------

## riverdragon

Se hai una FAT suppongo tu abbia un dual boot, hai provato con lo scandisk approfondito di windows?

----------

## randomaze

 *falko wrote:*   

> Ho riesumato questo thread perchè ho lo stesso identico problema e ho notato che non è stata trovata una soluzione.

 

Lo stesso problema in che senso? La FAT in sola lettura o l'errore sulla FAT?

 *Quote:*   

> Quello che mi domando e vi domando è se il problema è dovuto alla dimensione della partizione VFAT, che nel mio caso è abbastanza grande (80Giga), e che quindi può portare a un'instabilità del filesystem.

 

Credo che tutti gli HD esterni vengano venduti con FAT incuranti delle dimensioni. Onestamente non credo che un produttore di hw ami particolarmente il rischio vendendo filesystem instabili...

----------

## falko

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  Se hai una FAT suppongo tu abbia un dual boot, hai provato con lo scandisk approfondito di windows?

 

Quando avvio window mi da degli errori faccio scandisk e non trova niente! bho

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  Lo stesso problema in che senso? La FAT in sola lettura o l'errore sulla FAT?

 

Mi da sia questo errore

```

FAT: Filesystem panic (dev hdb1)

fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 1101382791)

dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

failed opcode was: unknown

dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

```

e poi, dopo un po' di tempo (magari anche dieci minuti) mi dice che il filesystem è in sola lettura anche se non è così e ne sono sicuro perchè magari subito po aver acceso il pc posso scrivere tranquillamente.

----------

## riverdragon

Prova ad utilizzare l'utility badblocks per vedere se scopri qualcosa.

----------

## falko

badblocks non mi restituisce nessun problema quindi in teoria non dovrebbe essere un problema di hardware, mentre se eseguo fsck.vfat ottengo questo risulato

```

dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN

There are differences between boot sector and its backup.

Differences: (offset:original/backup)

  65:01/00

1) Copy original to backup

2) Copy backup to original

3) No action

?

```

Quindi probabilmente il filesystem è corrotto.

Cosa dovrei rispondere (chiedo consiglio a voi perchè trattandosi di dati non vorrei fare c******)  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *falko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi probabilmente il filesystem è corrotto.
> 
> Cosa dovrei rispondere (chiedo consiglio a voi perchè trattandosi di dati non vorrei fare c******) 

 

un bel backup prima... poi rispondi quello che ti pare. Ricorda, la risposta esatta è dentro di te... solo che è sbagliata... [Quelo]

ciao

luigi

----------

## Gremo

per tutti quelli che usano fat32: perchè non usare ext3? è journaled si legge e scrive da win (in modo completamente trasparente). Magari è anche più veloce   :Very Happy: 

----------

## falko

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per tutti quelli che usano fat32: perchè non usare ext3? è journaled si legge e scrive da win (in modo completamente trasparente). Magari è anche più veloce 
> 
> 

 

A dire la verità l'avevo formattato molto tempo fa quando ero ancora agli inizi con Linux.

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> si legge e scrive da win (in modo completamente trasparente)

 

Intendi che win vede un disco ext3 come un normale disco rigido???

Bisogna installare qualcosa?

----------

